# Sticky  *OFFICIAL* 2020 ATA Coverage *Open Discussion*



## Lucas Cooney

The 2020 ATA Show is up and running. We will include a thread of videos we shoot at the show, but consider this the open discussion.


----------



## BrassEnthusiast

Dudley going to PSE. Lot of folks here were predicting that.


----------



## xring1252

Why is this such big news. I'm not being rude about it I just keep seeing this everywhere.


----------



## BrassEnthusiast

Guy does alot for the sport of archery.


----------



## LetThemGrow

xring1252 said:


> Why is this such big news. I'm not being rude about it I just keep seeing this everywhere.


A subtle dislike of Hoyt is part of it for some...


----------



## pinwheeled

is the New Xenex blind there?


----------



## illwoods

*Mohican Sneak / Adam Thiel mechanical*

I saw this a couple of days ago on Adam Thiel's facebook. Is anyone going to the ATA show and could let us know what they think?

https://www.facebook.com/plugins/po...am.thiel.98/posts/10218385529804599&width=500


----------



## Bigmike23

when is Sitka announcing the 2020 line?


----------



## LetThemGrow

illwoods said:


> I saw this a couple of days ago on Adam Thiel's facebook. Is anyone going to the ATA show and could let us know what they think?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/plugins/po...am.thiel.98/posts/10218385529804599&width=500


Ok ok you’ve been pushing this all over the place.


----------



## W. H. Seward

Any word on new Rage or Grim Reaper offerings?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tannman

Found these. Pretty awsome and customizable from there website. Out on a limb MF

Only 24oz per stick without rope or buckle. 

But you pay the price 100 bucks a stick.. 










Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## teedoshoot

Any word on Sitka not being there and when they might be announcing their 2020 lineup?


----------



## ezmethod

pinwheeled said:


> is the New Xenex blind there?



https://youtu.be/17CB4b-me_I

Looks great and features.


----------



## Creeks N Ridges

Yeah buddy, Looks like a fine blind...Just hope you don't have to take a loan out to get it....


----------



## nocturnal

Anything from QAD? Maybe a little cheaper integrated mount arrow rest.


----------



## pinwheeled

ezmethod said:


> https://youtu.be/17CB4b-me_I
> 
> Looks great and features.


I seen that. They left out the most important part on that video and email I got from them. The price!!

I really like my current Xenex and the new looks even better.


----------



## ezmethod

pinwheeled said:


> I seen that. They left out the most important part on that video and email I got from them. The price!!
> 
> I really like my current Xenex and the new looks even better.


I am curious to see what pricing will be.


----------



## Rmdmooch

What did spot Hogg release?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FISHAWNEGO

exactly


----------



## ohioboy

Any new treestands


----------



## enkriss

ohioboy said:


> Any new treestands


Hawk has a claimed 7lb stand and mini sticks

LWCG has a new tiny stand and sticks


----------



## enkriss

A bit of a snoozer of an ATA...


----------



## Rev44

enkriss said:


> A bit of a snoozer of an ATA...


No doubt. Pretty much everything is a saddle, mobile stuff or some kind of climbing stick that costs 500.00. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## pinwheeled

ezmethod said:


> I am curious to see what pricing will be.


$399


----------



## boarman1

First year in the past 8 that I didnt attend the ATA. I knew there wasnt going to be anything new and exciting and I already knew that Sitka was not attending . The industry has been on a slow decline due to cost of products and lack of new interest in the sport. I hope after this year ATA actually can work with bow companies to only release the newest bows during the ATA show and build the interest back up plus this will also help us smaller shops not to have to take a loss on selling left over bows during the peak of the season. That would be a great start to making the show better . Same goes towards new products and accessories .


----------



## Deereman8370

I’m dying to get some more info on the reconyx cell cam. Also the new SPYPOINT device that makes any camera a cell cam.


----------



## hunterdan49

Anything new from Garmin this year


----------



## bigbucks170

Garmin very curious anything new ??


----------



## stuckbuck

Really $h!ty! Coverage of the 2020 ATA show this year...


----------



## LetThemGrow

It is amazing how terrible coverage has been compared to other years. Other outlets have improved while AT has stumbled. Wonder how paying advertisers view this?


----------



## Tempertop

Where's Dudley?


----------



## TROPHYHUNTER51

enkriss said:


> A bit of a snoozer of an ATA...


Maybe that’s why video coverage has been lacking. Usually nearly a 100 or so vids up. At least a lot more than what’s been out there.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rugby

The media wasn't allowed in on the first day so they are all a day behind. There will most likely be less coverage as the last day is a shorter one than the first two.


----------



## tibbes

Until now it has been very disappointing.


----------



## Rev44

tibbes said:


> Until now it has been very disappointing.


YouTube always had a ton of videos too. Pretty much nothing anywhere this year. Disappointed for sure. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbucks170

guessing today lots of more videos?


----------



## fountain

bigbucks170 said:


> guessing today lots of more videos?


At most it will be more vids of pigman or the dudley/pse joining


----------



## bigbucks170

there is a few more from AT on youtube not posted here yet .....


----------



## Creeks N Ridges

fountain said:


> At most it will be more vids of pigman or the dudley/pse joining


Where's Pigman going, he leaving Obsession


----------



## ParkerBow

Creeks N Ridges said:


> Where's Pigman going, he leaving Obsession


He left for PSE


----------



## Preacherman2017

The SPYPOINT device was impressive and I'm sure I'll own at least one at that price point but I wasn't impressed that they didn't have a sample of the cable that will run to the camera. When we asked them about it the rep kind of just hung his head and said we didn't bring any. Makes me feel like maybe they were having issues with it still and didn't want anyone to see the flaw. But either way I'll probably get one to try out.


----------



## Creeks N Ridges

ParkerBow said:


> He left for PSE


Hell, that didn't take long....Money Talks!!


----------



## jacksting20

I must have missed the discussion, any idea why he did? I remember he was a hoyt dude forever


----------



## jacksting20

Has anyone messed around with the gearhead disruptor?


----------



## Lucas Cooney

jacksting20 said:


> Has anyone messed around with the gearhead disruptor?


Last time I talked to Gearhead, they made it very clear to me that they don't like ArcheryTalk at all, so I've left them alone the past couple of ATA Shows.


----------



## tirving

jacksting20 said:


> Has anyone messed around with the gearhead disruptor?


I have 2 B-Series bows (34 and 40). I love them, the adjustability, ergonomics, the way they shoot. Honestly, I haven't found anything bad about them.


----------



## bowman_djk

Lucas Cooney said:


> The 2020 ATA Show is up and running. We will include a thread of videos we shoot at the show, but consider this the open discussion.


Hope the attendance is good


----------

